# Rabies vaccine and regular smoking



## 2small (Dec 30, 2017)

I have not posted in a while but have been a member for many years.

My question is..Can I continue to smoke and vaporize marijuana being the a just got the rabies antibody booster, vaccine and will have 3 more vaccine injections over the next 2 weeks.

I got bit by a local outdoor cat today and likely he doesn't have rabies but I don't need to find out the hard way he does. I basically had smoked daily for about 20 years yet the last year have been smoking weekends only, 3-4 day on, 3-4 days off. I don't need to smoke or vape but I would like to. 

I don't think there would be any reaction but I thought maybe I would ask. Anyone have any insight?

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 30, 2017)

there is no proof that marijuana has harmful effects when used with vaccinations.  I know some that have dropped some of their prescription because they found a strain that works better for them.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2017)

The only thing i know is an oncologist told in a  lecture I attended that cannabis is not contraindicated with anything.  Meaning it won't hurt you. I believed him. Sorry you have to go thru that, seems you will need pot to get thru those shots.


----------



## 2small (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the credible reply.  I appreciate it.

  I got 13ml injected in 6 shots yesterday yet it wasn't bad.  I did see the neighborhood cat today that bit me yesterday and it still doesn't look rabid but I have no clue where the cat has been.   My girlfriend scared me into getting these shots.  I guess better safe than sorry.

I will probable take a small puff later on and find out the old fashioned way if the two mix.


----------



## 2small (Jan 1, 2018)

Well to answer my own question, I did take a very small toke yesterday and didn't die.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2018)

keep smoking and good luck to you.


----------

